# Yay! I get a golf cart!



## LucidResq (Mar 29, 2009)

I am happy to announce that after nearly 2 years of volunteer SAR, a year of having my EMT-B and 9 months in an OB-GYN clinic (as a medical assistant not a pt  ) I finally have my first EMSy job - working as an EMT at an amusement park / water park. 

I just want the golf cart, really.


----------



## traumateam1 (Mar 29, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I am happy to announce that after nearly 2 years of volunteer SAR, a year of having my EMT-B and 9 months in an OB-GYN clinic (as a medical assistant not a pt  ) I finally have my first EMSy job - working as an EMT at an amusement park / water park.
> 
> I just want the golf cart, really.



Congratulation!! I gotta admit.. I'm jealous of your golf cart.


----------



## reaper (Mar 29, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I am happy to announce that after nearly 2 years of volunteer SAR, a year of having my EMT-B and 9 months in an OB-GYN clinic (as a medical assistant not a pt  ) I finally have my first EMSy job - working as an EMT at an amusement park / water park.
> 
> I just want the golf cart, really.




What water park? Are you being taught mouth to mouth!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a golf cart.  I'm joining up with the Bike Squad to work the beach front this summer during the tourist season.  Be riding around with a bike and saddle bags full of gear.

So hey, at least YOU get a motor.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay golf cart!


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats on the job.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 29, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I am happy to announce that after nearly 2 years of volunteer SAR, a year of having my EMT-B and 9 months in an OB-GYN clinic (as a medical assistant not a pt  ) I finally have my first EMSy job - working as an EMT at an amusement park / water park.
> 
> I just want the golf cart, really.



CONGRATS!!! We're gonna need the extra money for that flight to Argentina! Can I ride your golf cart? I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 29, 2009)

good job. i don't get a golf cart...... ugh...


----------



## WarDance (Mar 29, 2009)

Which amusement park?  I'll be sure to take a trip there this summer and hijack your golf cart hahaha!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 29, 2009)

*Look back through the postings for more about that sort of job.*

We've had some lengthy back-and-forths about it and related ones.

I always wanted a Gator, but I'm lucky to have wheels under my central response kit.


----------



## mikie (Mar 29, 2009)

Before I'm truly impressed...

I want to see a photo of your B.A. golf cart.  It better have lights & sirens!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 29, 2009)

Damn, a golf cart? Back in the day when I worked at a water park I had to drag all my equipment around on my back. You young whippersnappers are so lucky.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 29, 2009)

i work at a flea market part time and i have a golf cart. its awesome. i just wish it had sirens, but at least it has a horn.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> Nothing wrong with a golf cart.  I'm joining up with the Bike Squad to work the beach front this summer during the tourist season.  Be riding around with a bike and saddle bags full of gear.
> 
> So hey, at least YOU get a motor.



I feel your pain. I did bike patrol at a large July 4th celebration... it was scorching hot and riding around in uniform on a tipsy-awkward bike all day is hard. By the end of the day I thought my legs were crumbling. 

Good luck to you! 

And I'll be working at Elitch's. It's mostly a regular amusement park, but they have a considerable sized water park element. The nice thing is that unlike many other amusement parks, this one is located smack-dab in downtown Denver, very close to ALS transport and several good hospitals.


----------



## phabib (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice! Elitch's is pretty sweet. Should be a fun job.

Hopefully you don't get too many nausea cases off the sidewinder.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2009)

Or people jumping off the Rainbow... remember that?


----------



## phabib (Mar 30, 2009)

na, never heard that story.


----------



## Jon (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey... I'm working part-time as an EMT at a steel mill... I've got a golf cart, too... but mine just has a single orange strobe light, and a big pole with a flag on it, so I don't get run over by the big trucks hauling steel around.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 31, 2009)

*Next year...*







http://www.defrance.org/images/SegwayEMT.jpg

or modify this:


----------



## phabib (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^^

I'd rather have a golf cart or better yet, a dune buggy!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2009)

Pics of said golf-cart with you in it... clothing optional... or shens!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> or modify this:



Notice they blurred the background so it looked like he was going fast?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Notice they blurred the background so it looked like he was going fast?



He's chasing a football player, he HAS to be fast.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2009)

Does the football player have a dying inlaw?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Does the football player have a dying inlaw?



As if there was any other type of inlaw.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Pics of said golf-cart with you in it... clothing optional... or shens!



Not one for subtlety, eh?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> He's chasing a football player, he HAS to be fast.



If that football player can run more than three miles per hour, that cop is screwed!

Does he make him walk to jail?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If that football player can run more than three miles per hour, that cop is screwed!
> 
> Does he make him walk to jail?



Jail?




EMTinNEPA said:


> Not one for subtlety, eh?



Subtlety doesn't exist in EMS.


----------

